# Old Fisher Plow



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

ok- I got this plow from a friend. It is a pre-MinuteMount plow. It came off an 87 F150. Its a 7.5 foot and im trying to figure out my options on it.' What trucks (model and year) will that plow fit onto. Do any of youhave any suggestiond for a good truck to put it on? Also, i dont know if the pump works or not, so that may need replacing. What are my options on that topic?
Thanks 
Nick


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The older hard mount fishers were year and model specific, especially with ford. That plow will really only fit 87-91 F-150's at very most, and even then that might be optomistic.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Dino is partially correct.

The peculiar mount, as it was called, was the lower truckside frame. The lift tower, a-frame and plow are universal. There is a used snowplow dealer in RI that would likely sell or trade the lower frame to match what you need. If the pump is belt driven you will also need a new engine bracket.

The website for that dealer is:
http://www.snowplowparts.com


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

The upper towers and push beams are not all interchangeable. The width on the a frames of the plow itsself are two different sizes depending on size of blade.
27" I think for 7.5 and smaller, and 29" I think for 8' and above.
When they sell a "peculiar" frame kit, they match the push beam to the truck so that the proper size plow can be attached. That way you cant wind up with a 8' plow on a F-150, unless you change a frames. When you get a wider push beam, many times you end up with a wider upper tower.
I went through all of this last year when dealing with a 1990 F-250 Light duty. The frame kit for that truck was different than a 150, or even a HD 250. I was able to locate the proper lower frame kit, but even with that I wasnt able to use the light tower, it was not wide enough for the frame kit that matched the truck frame.
Anyway, all this gets very confusing, I know I have been there.
You will have to wait and see what truck you are going to plow with, and thenmatch the plow to that truck.
Dino


----------



## columbiaplower (Feb 16, 2000)

so if i wanted to put it on a f250 or even a later or earlier model f150 id need another push plate? how much could one run me? Also is there an electric pump for this model like the one the newer Fisher LD series?
Oh and BTW fisher told me the same thing 87-91 f150 only
-Nick


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Those push plates would require alot of fabrication work to allow for install on a F-250. The front suspension is totally different on the 150 vs 250.
Add that ford seemed to make minor frame changes alomost every model year, and it makes it worse.
Back to my 1990 F-250 story, we found both an 89 and 91 F-250 push plates and they would not work on the 90 frame. Has to be very model/ year specific.
Yes they do make an electric over hydro unit, you can either get a newer style unit that had cable or solenoid control, or the older electric/ valve body type assembly. But now cost factors will start to creep up, making the retrofit expensive.
Dino


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Check out the website I posted. If you look at Fisher parts for Fords there is a list of different pushplates and pushbeams. Price is a lot cheaper then Fisher would be if they even had the part.

I still think you could probably piece something together or if nothing else sell or trade your setup to him for the correct one. This may be you best alternative.

By the way I think over the years Fisher has used 4-5 different a-frame receiver measurements. I have an 19.25" on my Toyota and the old style HD blades came in 2-3 different measurements depending on year and plow size. Now the minute mount is also different. All the HD blade are the same though. You CAN swap the a-frames between 7-9FT Old Style Fisher HD blades. I did this when I ran old style Fishers so that all the plow were interchangable. This is one feature of the Minute Mount I really like, it is easy to change plows around.

I also do not think it would be hard to redrill or make a bracket to connect a lift tower to a different set of pushbeams. I raised my whole liftgear to allow for more blade travel with some simple brakets.


----------

